
Apache Maven Wagon 3.3.2 Released – JSch 0.1.55 - based2
https://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/maven-announce/201902.mbox/%3C61427da8-1a36-fbf3-f09d-034383307a45%40apache.org%3E
======
based2
[http://www.jcraft.com/jsch/ChangeLog](http://www.jcraft.com/jsch/ChangeLog)
<\- no changelog for 0.1.55?

[http://www.jcraft.com/jsch/](http://www.jcraft.com/jsch/) but the dl is
available

[https://salsa.debian.org/java-
team/jsch/network/master](https://salsa.debian.org/java-
team/jsch/network/master)

[https://www.eclipse.org/lists/cross-project-issues-
dev/msg14...](https://www.eclipse.org/lists/cross-project-issues-
dev/msg14980.html)

